# A small Pizza layout



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Hello Happy Members !
Just for the fun I built a little pizza layout (diameter: 2'). As you can see, the train runs very well on these very tight curves (radius: 10").


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Old Bandit said:


> Hello Happy Members !
> Just for the fun I built a little pizza layout (diameter: 2'). As you can see, the train runs very well on these very tight curves (radius: 10").


Now try to run it at full speed 😜


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

That’s neat. I think it could use something though…. Not sur-OH… you need a breadstick factory to one side and a silo of pepsi!


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Conductorkev said:


> Now try to run it at full speed 😜


 Done !    This video is just a joke. I'll make a better video asap.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Two new videos. Have fun !


----------

